# DS #4028: Puyo Puyo 7 (Japan)



## tempBOT (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5212^^


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

hooray ! the anniversary of puyopuyo and we have a new puyopuyo


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

oO, another new puyo puyo


----------



## xshinox (Jul 30, 2009)

ahh gotta get this game too. i wonder if the 15th anniversary translators will translate this


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> oO, another new puyo puyo



yeah, another new puyo for the anniversary
i wonder what are the new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the previous one was a little too boring


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 30, 2009)

What is this game about?


----------



## bluermlou (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone having problems launching the game with a DSi and Acekard?  my copy crashes after pressing start past the menu.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> What is this game about?



It's a Japanese puzzle game that's about 16 years old - the series is quite big over there. Basically you link 4 Puyo (the little blob things) of the same color together. It's a little bit like Tetris (in the sense that the pieces fall down).

But yeah. WOOT. It's out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: bluermlou, I'm having the same problems too, yet it works fine on No$GBA. Piracy block maybe?


----------



## ibis_87 (Jul 30, 2009)

Confirmed, waiting for the fix


----------



## bluermlou (Jul 30, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im thinking,  running it on NO$GBA 2.6a for the time being.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

wow, those japanese sure love their puyo don they? guess i'll wait for a fix as well.


----------



## flashflash (Jul 30, 2009)

heres ur fix

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P05Y3DNW


yeheyyyyy.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

flashflash said:
			
		

> heres ur fix
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P05Y3DNW
> 
> ...



The fix works, many thanks to you flashflash for passing it on. ^^


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

flashflash said:
			
		

> heres ur fix
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P05Y3DNW
> 
> ...



cool, thanks for the fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm, guess its time for me to hit the coffee and hope i manage to beat level 80


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

I just realized a few problems with it however... after most of the cutscenes in story mode, the game will black-screen. And if you do the Unlock Everything cheat from PP 15th Anniversary (At the title screen while holding L+R, press up, down, right, left, X, B, Y, A), it seems to work, but then the game black-screens again (if you turn the game back on you'll have everything unlocked). The Free Battle mode seems to be working just fine though. This was on an Acekard 2i (AKAIO 1.4.1) if that info is of any use to anyone. o_o;


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> flashflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remember to use my cheat codes


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

haha, that was fast, but first time, is to be able to find that game first


----------



## Suragun (Jul 30, 2009)

Could you upload the fix in other site?


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

Suragun said:
			
		

> Could you upload the fix in other site?



Here you go. http://rapidshare.com/files/261824168/puyo7fix.rar


----------



## Suragun (Jul 30, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> Suragun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you.


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, that was fast, but first time, is to be able to find that game first



GBATemp was slow posting the update that a fix was made first.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 30, 2009)

i used that patch. i think it works. i found the rom then i clicked on the 2nd option and something popped up. did i do it right or was i suppose to check mark the thing on the left?


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> i used that patch. i think it works. i found the rom then i clicked on the 2nd option and something popped up. did i do it right or was i suppose to check mark the thing on the left?



The checkmark on the left is there if you want to backup the original ROM. If you check it and then start the process, it'll leave a file called b-puyo7.nds.bak, which is a backup of the ROM you patched.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 30, 2009)

oh i see. well, i didnt check it but i chose to patch it and i think it works but when i played the game, after choosing a mode, it goes black screen...


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

xshinox, which flashcart are you using and on which firmware are you trying to play it?


----------



## antonkan (Jul 30, 2009)

The game looks nice... Puyo Puyo 7's gameplay is still 2D (GBA)-like. The characters of this game came from Puyo Puyo Fever and the orginal Puyo Puyo. Here's my question regrading of this game:[*]Does Puyo Puyo 7 have an English option?[*]What's the story of Puyo Puyo 7?
Anyway, this game are coming to Wii and PSP too.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 30, 2009)

im using acekard2i with AKAIO latest version with latest loaders.

antonkan, there is no english option. dont assume a japanese game will have just because other japanese games do. those are rare


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 30, 2009)

one down one to go... i really wish someone would get off there butt's and leak space bust a move... GOD DANG it the games 20 bucks get off your asses and release bust a move or i'm going bust a cap in someone's ass!!


----------



## HernanZh (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeaaaaah, Puyo Puyo 7 is out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 30, 2009)

Puyo Puyo FTW! 





antonkan NFTW! STop fucking using Arial!


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> im using acekard2i with AKAIO latest version with latest loaders.



Same situation I'm stuck in. Tried formatting and reinstalling AKAIO, to no avail. I can play Free Battle just fine, but the Options screen = lockup, entering a Friend Code = lockup, and finishing a cutscene also = lockup. I think it happens everytime the game tries to save, which would suggest that it may use a different type of save file, kinda like how Daigasso Band Brothers DX did. Then again, if that were the case, it probably wouldn't work on flashcards like the EDGE or R4DS (YSMenu) with no problems.


----------



## RadioShadow (Jul 30, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> The game looks nice... Puyo Puyo 7's gameplay is still 2D (GBA)-like. The characters of this game came from Puyo Puyo Fever and the orginal Puyo Puyo. Here's my question regrading of this game:[*]Does Puyo Puyo 7 have an English option?[*]What's the story of Puyo Puyo 7?Anyway, this game are coming to Wii and PSP too.
> 
> 1 - Ahahahahahahahah! XD
> 2 - Random (something to do with Arle turning evil and this ??? guy).
> ...



The patch works fine on my R4 Card (1.18 firmware).


----------



## Orc (Jul 30, 2009)

This game is awesome. Transform!
EDIT: Sorry was transforming from giant.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the fix. I love these puzzle type games.


----------



## concealed identi (Jul 31, 2009)

Not as good as the 15 Year Anniversary, but loads better than Puyo Puyo Fever. Definitely worth playing, although slightly disappointing (not sure I like it enough to buy it).


----------



## kimyom (Jul 31, 2009)

*How to safely use Puyo Puyo 7 on DSTT, R4  etc. (Deleted dangerous patch code) *

1. Download Patch.zip.(Credit to Rudolph)

2. Put Patch.exe in the same folder of the ROM(.nds) file to be patched. (Rename don't need)

3. Execute Patch.exe. That's all!

*The above patch excluded the dangerous patch code of "00454F46 00 -> 37" to avoid making erase a part of save data.* If you have some concern about the above patch, you can download Patch.zip. which included the  patch code of "00454F46 00 -> 37".  This patch has the same function to the already appeared patchs.


----------



## keaneyip (Jul 31, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> *How to safely use Puyo Puyo 7 on DSTT, R4  etc. (Deleted dangerous patch code) *
> 
> 1. Download Patch.zip.(Credit to Rudolph)
> 
> ...


execause me, are you have another link in this new patch, please?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2009)

the patch works for my r4 with ysmenu but doesnt work with my acekard2i with akaio and latest loaders


----------



## kimyom (Jul 31, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> the patch works for my r4 with ysmenu but doesnt work with my acekard2i with akaio and latest loaders



Use the critical patch(lower placed) and push "A" button a little long time when you start the game on AK2i.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2009)

huh? where is that at? in the settings for my acekard2i?


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 31, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> *The above patch excluded the dangerous patch code of "00454F46 00 -> 37" to avoid making erase a part of save data.* If you have some concern about the above patch, you can download Patch.zip. which included the  patch code of "00454F46 00 -> 37".  This patch has the same function to the already appeared patchs.



You need to use this patch. And like Kimyom said, hold A while booting the ROM in AKAIO - It fixes the save problem and lets you go on Wi-Fi properly. ^^

And on a side-note, 200th post. w00t.


----------



## kimyom (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks SonicraX for your assistance.

What I had done out of kindness turned out to be against his interests.^^


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Aug 1, 2009)

It's a good game by itself but as a sequel it's pretty bad. Compared to PP 15th Anniversary there are less characters, less game modes, less animations (although there are transformation mode animations so I guess the overall animation has actually increased) and shorter story. If one is new to this franchise I would suggest picking up 15th Anniversary instead, especially since PP15 has a good tutorial mode and an English patch. This one has a tutorial mode as well but it's not in English yet.


----------



## mr_tolkien (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys.

I'm here to ask for your help ^^

I'm trying to remove, or at least avoid, the transformation modes (deka puyo & chibi puyo) in Puyo Puyo 7. It's because I'd like to play WITH instant fall but WITHOUT fever modes.
I have a M3S and am trying to find out how to create AR codes in order to do this.

*My goal is to send the game the information "keep fever counter at 1".*

Looking forward to your replies. REAAAAALY. Thks.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 17, 2009)

mr_tolkien said:
			
		

> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm here to ask for your help ^^
> 
> ...



Well, fever mode easily defeat another player, so you don't going lose your game. That's why the fever mode is important. Don't create an AR code to get stuck the fever counter at 1.

And's the great news: English translation of Puyo Puyo 7 is currently working on...


----------



## mr_tolkien (Aug 30, 2009)

Unfortunatly, you're wrong. As they have weakened the fever mode AND created the fast fall, a good player deals more damage in normal mode.

So between good players, the first who have his fever loses ... It's completly stupid but it's true. This why I'd like to create a patch to remove fever mode as the fast fall is really an awesome addition, but the game system going with it just sucks ...


----------



## concealed identi (Aug 30, 2009)

why don't you just play in Puyo Puyo 2 mode or something? i'm not sure any of the rules are different except for the lack of fever/henshin modes...


----------



## mr_tolkien (Sep 2, 2009)

I said I wanted to play with the fast fall. And for the moment you can't play with the fast fall and without the crappy fever, which makes it useless. Got it ?

So, does anybody here have any clue on how to hack Puyo Puyo 7 to achieve my goal ? Thanks.


----------

